# The Nazi Fly Trap Anti Gravity Project - Poland



## Derelict-UK (Oct 5, 2012)

During WWII the cream of the crop of Nazi scientists were inventing machines that may have been able to win the war. 

‘The Bell’ was a huge bell like machine that needed massive amounts of energy to produce its special power.

It was said that The Bell could, in turn with the ‘Fly Trap’ achieve an anti-gravity state. When the scientists left in 1945 it is said that they buried all the equipment and even some scientists inside the Project Riese tunnels in the Owl Mountains in Poland.

A place where UFO theories are born!!

1. What remains of the old power station next to the Fly Trap...






2. The Fly Trap itself...





3. Chris bemused by what once happened within its walls!!





4.





It was said that giant power cables were ran from the nearby power station and 'fed' the Fly Trap's internal metal structure with enough power to lift an object, 
possibly an aircraft of some kind?

5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.






*D-UK*


----------



## night crawler (Oct 5, 2012)

What a strange place, I'm looking forward to the tunnels next.
Just read about it on Wikipedia, that was some serious shit they dug there and still not all uncovered yet.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Oct 5, 2012)

night crawler said:


> What a strange place, I'm looking forward to the tunnels next.



I'm afraid not (at least not from me!) We were pushed for time on this day (had travelled from Berlin, many hundreds of miles away) and by the time we got here, it was around 4pm and it would have left around half an hour to negotiate the winding roads back to the nearest tunnel complex (now all are museums) and it wouldn't have given us enough time to appreciate what happened within them if we were rushing about. 

I think that will be on the cards when we next visit.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 5, 2012)

Another great report,thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow, what a history! Some interesting structures there, cheers for sharing!


----------



## steve2109 (Oct 5, 2012)

Great stuff, thanks for sharing


----------



## John_D (Oct 5, 2012)

Seriously interesting, nice report. There is some information HERE that suggests that the 'Bell' was not an anti gravity device but a Urainium 233 breeder :GEEK:


----------



## maxmix (Oct 21, 2012)

Farking hell, superb, imagine what this place must have been like in it's active days


----------



## shane.c (Oct 22, 2012)

Good info and pics strange looking place,


----------



## krela (Oct 22, 2012)

John_D said:


> Seriously interesting, nice report. There is some information HERE that suggests that the 'Bell' was not an anti gravity device but a Urainium 233 breeder :GEEK:



You cannot take a single thing posted on ABTS seriously, not a single thing. That's not to say it's not right, I just wont take it seriously until evidence comes from a credible source.

I've had a couple of narky emails from non members telling me that the idea it's an anti-gravity project is absurd and that we should stop being silly. Clearly some people have no sense of humour or imagination!


----------



## maxmix (Oct 22, 2012)

krela said:


> You cannot take a single thing posted on ABTS seriously, not a single thing. That's not to say it's not right, I just wont take it seriously until evidence comes from a credible source.
> 
> I've had a couple of narky emails from non members telling me that the idea it's an anti-gravity project is absurd and that we should stop being silly. Clearly some people have no sense of humour or imagination!



Really, narky emails?? Some people just need to get a life methinks.

Some interesting theories knocking about regarding this site, personally, I feel the Uranium breeder may be nearer the truth than the Anti Gravity idea, but who really knows???


----------



## krela (Oct 22, 2012)

maxmix said:


> Really, narky emails?? Some people just need to get a life methinks.



Oh yes, I get a lot of them from people who don't quite grasp what a FORUM based website is. As a rule I don't reply or do anything at all with them.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Oct 22, 2012)

krela said:


> Oh yes, I get a lot of them from people who don't quite grasp what a FORUM based website is. As a rule I don't reply or do anything at all with them.



I am slightly upset I don't get these weird PM's lol.

Who knows what really happened there, any evidence is either destroyed or locked away in some German/Polish/Russian/ archive never to see the light of day!!


----------

